# Bad Transfer



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi Peter

Thanks for taking the time to read this.
I am now rapidly approaching my 3rd fresh ivf, and I have recently changed clinics because I feel that my second ivf was ruined by a bad and painful transfer. It took about 20 mins, and was very painful. During this time my embies came out in the tube and were taken back in again because they couldnt get them in. It wasnt done under guided ultrasound either. Is this important. I was very sore after this transfer, and I feel that it was all a waste of my eggs and ofcourse
my money. 
The next time I had a dilation before a frozen embryo. It was better, but I had another neg cycle.
The clinic I am using will dilate me 2 weeks prior and then use guided ultrasound with full bladder. 
Im so worried that I am going to have problems again.
Do you think that the difficultires were a main factor in my second failed attempt.
I would appreciate your views.

Thanks 
Kim


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Kim,

Ideally embryo transfer should be a quick and painless procedure and you should be as relaxed as possible. Having said that we often come across technical difficulties which can make transfer quite difficult both for the patient and the physician. It is impossible for me to comment on your particular case as I have not seen your notes.

Ultrasound guided transfer is an option in very difficult cases as is dilatation prior to transfer. Both of these may or may not help in your case.

It is very importnat that you try to be as relaxed as possible during the procedure, if you feel that a mild sedative would help you to achieve this ask your physician at least half an hour before your transfer.

I have seen many pregnancies arise from what appeared to be very difficult transfers. The most important thing is for you to relax and to trust the professionals who are treating you.

Hope this helps!

Peter



kim said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this.
> I am now rapidly approaching my 3rd fresh ivf, and I have recently changed clinics because I feel that my second ivf was ruined by a bad and painful transfer. It took about 20 mins, and was very painful. During this time my embies came out in the tube and were taken back in again because they couldnt get them in. It wasnt done under guided ultrasound either. Is this important. I was very sore after this transfer, and I feel that it was all a waste of my eggs and ofcourse
> ...


----------

